# baby has found my bladder



## tinytoes

...and seems to think it's fun to kick it...over and over....cheeky mite.

And last night I had a senstaion that was so odd.almost like someone pulling something just inside me. Awful it was - i let out an involuntary "eeeeeh". Made me need a wee so badly in a second and then went. It was almost like when you've put your finger in your belly button and you can feel it deep inside somewhere? I wonder if baby was pulling the cord?!?!

My baby is always so low down...even now at 22 or 23 weeks he seems to be hanging out right i line with my hip bones. this OK?


----------



## amy616

Snap! Can feel baby jumping on my bladder and its the strangest feeling, also im 21 weeks and baby seems to be so low, it scares me sometimes. TMI but feels like a leg will come out when it kicks down!


----------



## tinytoes

amy616 said:


> Snap! Can feel baby jumping on my bladder and its the strangest feeling, also im 21 weeks and baby seems to be so low, it scares me sometimes. TMI but feels like a leg will come out when it kicks down!

i worried about this last night too!


----------



## Vickie

Hannah found my bladder ages ago, I'm sure of it :rofl: I'll be just fine and all of a sudden realize that I have to pee NOW. Than at my 20 week ultra sound the little monster (my nickname for her) was jumping up and down on my bladder :rofl: The techs thought it was hilarious.


----------



## leeanne

:rofl::rofl:

I have to admit when they kick on your bladder it is the strangest feeling!


----------



## cparks1

I have noticed that my baby kicks when I have a full bladder. I think he's telling me to get off my butt and go pee. :rofl: Also, I have days where it seems like he is on my bladder and when I go, only just a little comes out but I'll feel like I drank a gallon of water or something. It's weird. That lil booger. :rofl: They aren't even here yet and they are already making us work.


----------



## mBLACK

mine is the exact same! And i'm only 20 + 6.. baby seems to be kickin my bladder left right and centre lol! does anybody know if he will move up on his own ?


----------



## BeanieMummy

I am right there with you, when we went to my 20 week ultasound the tech was like "look he's doing a headstand....right on your bladder!" She thought it was the funniest thing. seems to be his favorite position


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

Hmmm my little girl is exactly the same i know she means business when she starts kicking my bladder also a fair way down it makes my hips ache and cant walk for long periods of time because everything hurts to much


----------



## Serene123

Mine's head down now and her head on my bladder is 50 times worse :hissy:


----------



## missjess

I've been peeing 50 times a day for a long long time now! It's part of the joys of being pregnant.....


----------

